# Orchid Society of Alberta Show photos



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Paph. Wossner Butterfly






Paph. Calgary Ken


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Paph. fowlie alba x hennisianum alba





Paph. Yi-Ying Morning Sun






Paph. (Magic Water 'Wide Open Petals' x Tokyosuk 'Jamboree Jade')


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Paph. Golddollar





Paph. Memoria Larry Hauer





Phal. Artemis (Phal. amabilis x equestris)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Paph. Lathamianum





L.C. Drumbeat 'Heritage' HCC/AOS





Paph. Satchel's Legend





Paph. Satchel Paige


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Paph. Winston Churchill 'Totally Awesome'





Paph. Olenus





Rhyncosophrocattleya Haw Yuan Gold





Paph. Bruno


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Dendrobium loddigesii 'R.O.C' AM/AOS





Fat Old Bald Guy Orchids display





Dendrochillum wenzelii





Paph. Rufi 'Info Man' x Paph. Raisin Glory 'Big Dorsal'


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Foothills Orchid Society display





Masdevallia Orange Delight





Phal. Mini Mark 'Holm'


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Dendrobium miyakei





Phrag. in Fat Old Bald Guy display (forgot to note the name)





Paph. villosum





More later...


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have the name of the caudatum type up there. We gave it first place in class and best phragmipedium. Photo taken the morning of judging, unfortunately it started to wilt by saturday morning because of the fans and poor humidity.
It is Red Lightning x Grande. It is awarded AM/AOS. I think the yellow is very bright Chuck T. said that it might be from windyhill




This is our society display plants from non-vendors 




my photos were terrible and not worth posting...so I only took a couple. maybe they just need some colour editing. I enjoyed the show though!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

Amazing photo show!!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!! Dendros and Paph Bruno are spectacular!!!

Fren it's ok!!! Next time...


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 22, 2009)

Love the Paph Bruno!
THANKS


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the name of that phrag Fren. I think your picture of it is way better than mine.


Paph. Pulsar 'Big Kite' x Robert's Reward 'Pinkie'





Phrag. April Fool (Cardinale 'Dale' x besseae 'First Choice')





Paph. Yi-Ying Golden Slipper


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Paph. hirsutissimum





Coelognyne cristata





Dracula erythrochaete - couldn't get close enough to this one for a better photo.





Paph. Wayne Thornton (Darkspell x hirsutissimum)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Stanhopea costaricensis





Phrag. Red Flare (Grenn Hornet x Mem. Dick Clements)





Paph. Winged Flight (Berniece x lowii)





Paph. Iko Iko (Red Czar x charlesworthii)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Paph. Jerry Spence (Bernice x rothschildianum)





Paph. rothschildianum





Paph. Norito Hasegawa





Phrag. Eric Young 'Slim Creek' AM/AOS


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Paph. Hamana Spice





Dendrobium Jacquelene Concert x compactum





Paph. Jogjae





Gongora Superflua - this was amazing





Gongora Superflua up closer


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Paph. In-Charm White





Paph. Red Crown x Macabre





Dendrobium aggregatum





Dendrobium secundum





Guarosophrolaelia 'Fire Dance'


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Thanks for the name of that phrag Phren.


:rollhappy:
The scent of Paramount's Stanhopea costaricensis was wonderful. When I was there only one bloom was opened and we were all watching it slowly open during the morning, it was all closed when it was brought in I heard

Isn't dorsal on Paph. Wayne Thornton (Darkspell x hirsutissimum) so unique! Very interesting.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Brassolaeliocattleya Peach Parfait





Paph. Fanaticum (malipoense x micranthum)





Paph. lowii





Paph. Harrisianum 'G.S. Ball' (barbatum x villosum)


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks, Joanne & Fren, for the tour.


----------



## Jorch (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures! Seems like a great show.  That caudatum type phrag is amazing! :clap:

Does anyone else think that the "paph. fowleii var. alba x hennisianum var.alba might possibly be mis-labelled?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Does anyone else think that the "paph. fowleii var. alba x hennisianum var.alba might possibly be mis-labelled?



This is one of Paramount's; when I was at their green house recently, Chuck told me there were a few vini-colored ones that came out of the cross. So no, it wasn't mislabled.


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice photos guys! I forgot my camera both times I went...


----------



## Jorch (Feb 22, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> This is one of Paramount's; when I was at their green house recently, Chuck told me there were a few vini-colored ones that came out of the cross. So no, it wasn't mislabled.



Yes, I recognize it as a cross that Paramount carries. I was just surprised that it turned out to be such a dark vini flower. The ones I have seen all have much lighter coloratum colors.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Yes, I recognize it as a cross that Paramount carries. I was just surprised that it turned out to be such a dark vini flower. The ones I have seen all have much lighter coloratum colors.



Yes, it seems to me that Chuck said most of them were the coloratum types, like the one I bought from him below in Dec/07. He was quite excited about that really dark one; it was in spike when I saw it at the greenhouse.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks a lot for those interesting pictures!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 23, 2009)

Love that Den loddigesii 1 Wish I could get my to do that. The plant is as big but it had two flowers last year!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 23, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> This is one of Paramount's; when I was at their green house recently, Chuck told me there were a few vini-colored ones that came out of the cross. So no, it wasn't mislabled.


I'm sorry but if this is the truth then this blow genetic inheritance out of the water! Niether species has ever had a vini color brother or sister discoveried in the wild.....Vini's comes from callosums NOT these two.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 23, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> I'm sorry but if this is the truth then this blow genetic inheritance out of the water! Niether species has ever had a vini color brother or sister discoveried in the wild.....Vini's comes from callosums NOT these two.



The Stanhopea costaricensis, me thinks, was mislabled too. I have this species and it isn't nearly as yellow. Also, it is a summer bloomer not winter...

The genetics issue is very interesting. It should be a simple matter to test it for callosum DNA markers. These are now available online, all you need is a geneticist to do the bench work.

Whether a vini can come from 2 alba would depend on what caused the alba traits to begin with in either species. If the alba mutants were dominant in crosses, then one could find a small percentage (about 25%) having colour in the next generation. It could be that the genes involved were suppressors, that suppressed colour expression, and now when both the suppressors were absent you get over expression of the colour---but why such a lovely rich and untainted red? This far fetched explantion is too far fetched... Though, because we know so little of the physiology and biochemistry of colour in these plants, I would not be so adamat that this cannot be what it is claimed to be.

A relatively simple DNA test would reveal the truth.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 23, 2009)

DNA test may be simple to preform, but hard for a hobbiest to arrange. Expensive as well. I think we are a few decades away before this technology has a practicle application in our hobby. Simular to the way you can get your mutt dog tested to find out its ancestral heritage.

Were there any AOS awards given out at the show?

Kyle


----------



## toddybear (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Jo! Wish I could have been there....but then I would have bought more that I don't have room for!


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Thanks for the pictures! Seems like a great show.  That caudatum type phrag is amazing! :clap:
> 
> Does anyone else think that the "paph. fowleii var. alba x hennisianum var.alba might possibly be mis-labelled?




There is no way that cross will produce vinicolor flowers. Neither normal (coloratum) form is particularly dark, in fact both can be rather bland. Vinicolor genes come from Paph callosum and nowhere else, hence this plant is mislabeled.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the groovy tour!


----------



## arcticshaun (Feb 24, 2009)

I made it to the show as well. Made a few purchases (no Paphs though), still kicking myself over a few that I should have bought. Almost missed a vendor who had custom's troubles. Volunteers and vendors were great.
Not really a Phrag guy but this Phrag. besseae was nice.




This Masd. veitchiana was huge.





Shaun


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. Who grew the Coelogyne cristata? Awesome! Any culture tips?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 24, 2009)

Kevin, I _think_ the Coelogyne was Mike Gabrielson's.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2009)

:clap: Lovely show, MANY nice specimens! :clap::clap:


----------



## Chuck (Feb 24, 2009)

The Coelogyne cristata is grown by Terry Letendre. Terry also had a masd. awarded. I don't recall which one it was but I do know he bought it from Ecuagenera last year.

The vendor who was delayed was Ecuagenera. Their plants arrived and then were sent to Toronto by Air Canada for some unknown reason. It took Air Canada a day to locate and return the plants so that they could be processed by customs. Somehow Ivan took it all in stride and was his usual pleasant self.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2009)

arcticshaun said:


> Not really a Phrag guy but this Phrag. besseae was nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pssst, they're all nice. :ninja:


----------



## CodPaph (Feb 25, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Paph. Fanaticum (malipoense x micranthum)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is real show magnific:drool::drool::drool:


----------

